# painting aluminum toolbox



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

i want to paint my truck toolbox black. whats the best thing to wipe it down with so the paint will stick good? everytime ive painted one the paint comes off pretty easy. i have some acetone will that work good?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I think you need to use a chemical that etches the aluminum.
Acetone will just create a clean surface.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You will have to clean it, sand it, clean it again, and use a self etching primer for aluminum. The work is in the prep. Rustoleum makes a decent self etching primer that might work for you and it's local.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Wipe it down with acetone and use a self etching primer and it should be good


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

Sand it then wipe with vinegar and paint it with Ace appliance epoxy spray paint. I have painted many aluminum bike frames this way. You will not find a nicer looking paint it goes on heavy and lays down very easy. Holds up to just about anything.


----------



## Reel Mccoy (Dec 30, 2009)

I painted my truck toolbox and it turned out awesome. First you need a wire wheel on a 4 1/2 inch grinder to prep the surface. Wash it and allow it to dry. Then get some Rustoleum Spray in bedliner that comes in a aerosol can from Walmart or Lowes. Spray several thin coats and allow about 4 hours between coats. It is a really thin textured like finish and it is very durable. I am very happy with the way mine turned out and it has held up for a year now. It will cost about $15-$20 in paint. PM me if you need anymore help.


----------



## Hewes your daddy? (Mar 9, 2009)

Go to Car Quest and purchase an adhesion promoter. It is formulated specifically to help with surfaces that may be a bit iffy as far as paint sticking well. Can be used on anything from pvc to all metal surfaces and can be applied pre primer.


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*Paint*

What about krylon spray,a texture paint to hide spray marks


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

I used etching primer on my tool box then sprayed it with bed liner - turned out great .


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Do not use a wire wheel*

Using dissimilar metals together will promote corrosion. The wire wheel will deposit molecules of steel into and onto the aluminum. 

The guys who suggest using a self etching primer are correct unless you have some alodine 1 & 2 on hand and know how to use it. You can also use zinc chromate which is designed to be used on aluminum as a primer. If you don't use zinc chromate (green stuff), make sure the primer is "self etching" for best results. If you feel the need to scuff it up, use a scotch bright pad, then prime it. I like the sound of the epoxy paint recommended earlier as well for a finish or the bed liner material. If you go black, it will be quite hot in the sun. 

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

boatnbob said:


> Using dissimilar metals together will promote corrosion. The wire wheel will deposit molecules of steel into and onto the aluminum.
> 
> The guys who suggest using a self etching primer are correct unless you have some alodine 1 & 2 on hand and know how to use it. You can also use zinc chromate which is designed to be used on aluminum as a primer. If you don't use zinc chromate (green stuff), make sure the primer is "self etching" for best results. If you feel the need to scuff it up, use a scotch bright pad, then prime it. I like the sound of the epoxy paint recommended earlier as well for a finish or the bed liner material. If you go black, it will be quite hot in the sun.
> 
> ...



This^^^^


Bob, sounds to me like you are or have been in the AC sheetmetal end of things, correct?:thumbsup:


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

boatnbob said:


> Using dissimilar metals together will promote corrosion. The wire wheel will deposit molecules of steel into and onto the aluminum.
> 
> The guys who suggest using a self etching primer are correct unless you have some alodine 1 & 2 on hand and know how to use it. You can also use zinc chromate which is designed to be used on aluminum as a primer. If you don't use zinc chromate (green stuff), make sure the primer is "self etching" for best results. If you feel the need to scuff it up, use a scotch bright pad, then prime it. I like the sound of the epoxy paint recommended earlier as well for a finish or the bed liner material. If you go black, it will be quite hot in the sun.
> 
> ...


X2
:thumbsup:


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Just a humble helicopter pilot who knows maintenance*

Seanpcola and snapperfan, 

Thanks for the vote of confidence. I don't have the A/C background, just 30+ years of flying helicopters and working/owning a couple of planes. Seeing that they are mostly aluminum, that is where my exposure and experience with metals came from. My good fortune allowed me to work with some real talent in the industry. I particularly liked hanging out in our sheet metal shops when I was in the Army where I learned quite a bit. I also had some great civilian mechanics who taught me loads. 

I have always liked the mechanical side of things and am always learning, even after 30+ years in the business.

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey Bob,

Yep! Nothing cooler than watching a good sheet metal AC guy do his magic. I got to hang with some dudes that could hand form cowls, fairing, even 30's model automobile fenders from flat sheets and make them look like they were stamped in a die using nothing more than a few shaped wood hammers and a shovel to carve negative shapes in dirt. Incredible to see something form with primitive tools. :thumbup:.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks for the response yall. ill let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

West Marine carries zinc chromate primer in a spray can. I used it on a lower unit and the paint lasted all the way up to Katrina


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

i ended up getting the self etching primer in an aerosol can and 2 spray cans of enamel black paint. primed it yesterday and painted it today. ill put some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## WIRENUT1 (May 10, 2011)

Etching primer....i paint alum. signs every day...almost. Anyway,thats how ya do it......


----------

